# 2013 Paph Forum



## Linus_Cello (Jan 10, 2013)

(more info at http://www.ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm)

LADYSLIPPER ENTHUSIASTS

2013 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY

33RD ANNUAL

PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 16, 2013
BEHNKE NURSERIES
11300 BALTIMORE AVE, BELTSVILLE, MD 20705
(301) 937-1100 WWW.BEHNKES.COM/WEBSITE/

The 33rd annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, American Orchid Society judging, and a silent auction to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA). SOA is a major sponsor of the Paph Forum along with Behnke Nurseries, NCOS, generous individual sponsors and volunteers, and the many fine vendors that participate in the event.

Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.

Pre-registration is required.

The entry fee of $50.00 (if paid by check) $52 (if paid via Paypal)

Includes lunch and a door prize ticket.

Payment must be received by Monday, February 11, 2013
Space is limited to the first 150 registrants.

Click here for the 2013 Paph Forum registration form.

2013 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Dr. Christopher Perver - Victoria Village, Trinity, Jersey, Channel Isles
Administrator, Eric Young Orchid Foundation (EYOF)
“Historical and Current Lines of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium
Hybridizing at the EYOF”
Mr. Jerry Lee Fisher - Minnesota
Orchids Limited
"Phragmipedium kovachii and Its Hybrids"
Dr. Harold Koopowitz - California
Professor Emeritus, University of California, Irvine
"Understanding Color in Slipper Orchids"
Mr. Bryan Ramsay - Maryland
National Capital AOS Judging Center
"Overview of Recent Slipper Awards"
2013 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

Confirmed Plant Vendors: Centro de Jardinería Manrique, Peru; Cove Corporation, MD; Floradise Orchids, VA; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchids Limited, MN; Orchidview Orchids, SC; Parkside Orchids, PA; Piping Rock Orchids, NY; Woodstream Orchids, MD. 
Supply Vendor: Quarter Acre Orchids, VA

Plant Vendor (pending receipt of export permits): Chris Purver – EYOF.


NCOS Member Plant Sales: Members current on NCOS 2013 dues and pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids.
Click here for a copy of the 2013 Paph Forum Program


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all who've already registered. If you haven't, don't forget to register- Paph Forum only a month away!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderful event! Hopefully someday I'll get to go...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2013)

If you come a few days before, or stay a few days after the Paph Forum, check out the Smithsonian's exhibit on orchids, "Orchids of Latin America":
http://www.gardens.si.edu/whats-happening/orchid-exhibition.html


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I have the form and will send tonight!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 5, 2013)

Just a couple weeks away!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm debating whether to drive or take the bus. Anybody going from Baltimore or DC to Behnke's that could give me a lift?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, I am going early and will be first on line at the door. Bill told me EYOF is bringing plants!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know if you wil be first Eric. You have me to contend with, but I might let you get in first because you want it so bad.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a budget, there will be plenty left for you.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahhh, we can only dream of the day that money is no object and the budget is out the window. When that happens I will buy the EYOF collection and I will give you half Eric for being so generous and leaving some plants for me,


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 10, 2013)

Eric it will be great to see you there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, it will be good to see you too. !


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting you all. I'll be the guy in the back running the cash register and running around with my hair on fire.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Are sales the same as the NCOS show, vendor sales thru the front register?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are sales the same as the NCOS show, vendor sales thru the front register?



Yes. So bring your plants to the cash register sooner rather than later to avoid the end of day crush.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 15, 2013)

See you fellow slippertalkers there. Just got done grooming the chids that are taking the trip...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok. I made it down and back in about 3 hours each way. 229 miles,..3 hours!!! It took me almost the same amount of time to download all these photos.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, Paph forum! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)

Bad photos of some good vendor wares!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2013)

My loot!





Some diatomite, brand new Pk hybrids from HP Norton, one of those Delrosi v. dunkels from Glen Decker, a few paph species, some new crosses from Jerry Fischer, Some unusual hybrids from Parkside, a couple of Phrags from EYOF, etc. All in all it was a great event. All the lecturers were good. I will later post a sort of interview I did w./ Chris Purver from the EYOF. It will include some of the previouly unavailable photos of some EYOF Phrag crosses. It was good to see a bunch of STF'ers there; congrats to Ty on his paph award.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 16, 2013)

Great pictures!!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2013)

Great pix Eric! Thanks so much. I must get there next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2013)

A lot of cool pics, thanks !!!! And impressive purchase !!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed were the wooden crates came from?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

Holland and Netherlands  

oke: Althought, the pretty blooms are very distracting from the boxes.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks VERY much for all the photos Eric. Was there any reasonable ($150 or under) flasks available and if so from whom? Was Hadley there?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes there were plenty of flasks available, Cove, Woodstream, Jerry Fishcer had a big flask of fischeri's for 5 bills. Yes, Marriot was there and had some nice suhks.


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2013)

awesome photos!!!

the roth Sam's Delight x Dark Star is the first I've seen bloom from that cross and it was not how i imagined the cross would look.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, Eric!

I might go next year!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Eric! Looks fantastic. I really need to start traveling more for shows. 

...Man, so many beauties! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for the photos!


----------

